# Welcome to glory



## Trent Reznor

Hi! 

Can anyone tell me how "Welcome to glory" would be in Latin?

Thanks!


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings.

This is tricky, not least because "glory" could be construed in either a theological sense or that of celebrity, i.e. renown, on account of outstanding athletic, artistic or political prowess.

_bene ventum_ or _bene venisti_ might do for "Welcome" on its own, though there would be other variants, such as _sis exceptus_ or _sis gratus_, but without a wider context I don't feel able to answer your query.


----------



## Trent Reznor

Hi Scholiast, think of the phrase like something that could be on a football team crest or that could be a team motto.

And since you're from England, I'm sure you know the _Glory, Glory Man United_ song, that's the sense of glory I need.

Thanks!


----------



## Scholiast

Sorry, Trent, but Man. U. play with a ball that is the wrong shape, and I am unfamiliar with their songs.

But now, since you have explained - you are looking for some sort of motto that could be used by a sporting team?

In that case:

_gloriam amplecti

ad gloriam se intendere

gloriam capesse (/capessite)_

are all possibilities.

See what other folk here think - these are by no means the only solutions.


----------



## Joca

Hic gloria te accipit.


----------



## Scholiast

Or:
_
gloria exspectabit_ - "Glory awaits [you]".


----------



## lacrimae

Some suggestions
 Ad  maiorem gloriam venite/ adeste
Ad gloriam felicissime venite/ adeste


----------



## XiaoRoel

*In gloriam bene uenias*.


----------

